# Source for Global GM parts? Looking for an OEM front Euro/Asian license plate holder.



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazon.uk or it's equivalent. There's an exact equivalent of amazon.com in a lot of European countries. Bet your going to pay a lot for something like this. 

Aliexpress maybe as well.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> Looking for the larger plate holder found outside of the US market on most if not all Cruze models. Anyone have a source for hard to find parts such as these?
> 
> _Argentinian built Cruze_
> 
> ...


I have the Argentinian Cruze. The plate holder is molded as part of the front bumper.

You will need to replace the entire bumper if you want that plate holder...


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

amouly said:


> I have the Argentinian Cruze. The plate holder is molded as part of the front bumper.
> 
> You will need to replace the entire bumper if you want that plate holder...


You mean the lower center grille right? I suspected that was the case from the photos I've seen. 

Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> You mean the lower center grille right? I suspected that was the case from the photos I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my G3223 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's one piece all together with the lower center grille.

Something maybe can work for you, it's a foam bumper that it's sold here to protect the car from other drivers while parking. This thing it's placed over the grill.

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...5-pts-2017-fronter-de-patente-30-mercosur-_JM


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I recently asked the same question.
It is incredible hard to get any parts in China, because it will get copied in no time. I complained to the GM China management and now they sell me the parts (since I'm not Chinese). Still a PITA though.

For the plate holder, i can confirm it is a once piece mold of the lower grill assembly.


----------



## billcruzeLT2modifed (Aug 9, 2018)

I just received my monthly On-Star Report and noticed there is a picture of car with euro front tag, looks nice, had no idea it would be such a big deal.






[h=1][/h]


----------



## billcruzeLT2modifed (Aug 9, 2018)

I just received my monthly On-Star Report and noticed there is a picture of car with euro front tag, looks nice, had no idea it would be such a big deal.
View attachment 267541


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IPhantom said:


> I recently asked the same question.
> It is incredible hard to get any parts in China, because it will get copied in no time. I complained to the GM China management and now they sell me the parts (since I'm not Chinese). Still a PITA though.
> 
> For the plate holder, i can confirm it is a once piece mold of the lower grill assembly.


You complained to G.M. China Management and now they sell you parts? Why you can make Millions having an exporting business!


----------

